# Cookbot's knob(s) UPDATE: PIC HEAVY



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Been having a quick play on Autocad and working on some gear knob designs. What's your favourite design, although these will be laser engraved with what ever you want and made from either a satin finish alloy or highly polished stainless steel.

Let me know if you have any other designs you like the look of.

A: Flat top Ball


B: Full ball


c: Taper - I've done 2 pics; a shorter fatter one and longer sleeker one.


----------



## aaron_tt (Sep 18, 2012)

Really quite like the idea of a stubby tapered gear knob in black, think that it could give the interior a more tougher look


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

With your Cookbot cons being such a great success, Why not make a Cookbot big knob? I for one would be ordering one from you :wink:


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

With any chance of the anodising lasting though, these would have to be hard anodised black or possibly a dark blue. Other colours wouldn't be available 

On the plus side, an alloy one will be cheaper than 303 stainless, as it's a lot cheaper material.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't see the full ball. Is it just me?


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> I can't see the full ball. Is it just me?


Yup its just you. 

Third and forth pictures show the full ball.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Bah! They work now.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Bah! They work now.


 :wink:


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> With your Cookbot cons being such a great success, Why not make a Cookbot big knob? I for one would be ordering one from you :wink:


That's the plan and I'm going to do a load of engine bay covers, a better oil dipstick (made from metal) and various caps like oil, coolant, power steering etc when I get the chance. It's just a case of figuring out what people want and what looks good!

Of course the best things, cookbots will be running along side these too


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well done Paul.. 

Big knob is the way to go mate..

Damien.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I would have any of these

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

If you made a big knob like the forge one I'd buy one off you


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Another thread discussing our love of our knobs all shapes and sizes 

I like the flat top


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I've voted flat topped purely on the basis that if you could laser etch the gear selection on the top that would add an oem flavour to it and look very good.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

I looked into this AGES ago, very good idea but instead I just bought a land rover knob. Anyway, if knurling isn't an issue maybe you could try doing an R8 style one? They're £181.73 EACH  without insert from Audi so I'm sure you could make them a little cheaper


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

A big knob in stainless would weigh quite a bit, but the shift feel would be improved because of this, especially if you've gone the short shift route which often feel a little clunky.

The thing I don't like about the forge knob is the little drillings around it. I know it's part of the cabin theme, but it's just too much in my opinion. Less is more!


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

mstew said:


> I looked into this AGES ago, very good idea but instead I just bought a land rover knob. Anyway, if knurling isn't an issue maybe you could try doing an R8 style one? They're £181.73 EACH  without insert from Audi so I'm sure you could make them a little cheaper


Knurling on the finish would be easily done and be under 1/3 of what audi want!


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

mstew said:


> I looked into this AGES ago, very good idea but instead I just bought a land rover knob. Anyway, if knurling isn't an issue maybe you could try doing an R8 style one? They're £181.73 EACH  without insert from Audi so I'm sure you could make them a little cheaper


Do you mean this?









It's hideous in my eyes!

On another note, I've just worked out the weight of a full round in stainless would be 630g. Far too heavy. needs a diet I think!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Agreed. That knob looks diseased.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

to keep the brand going..is this going to be called the Big Cock?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I would be interested in one the same as the forge but smoothed without the drillings.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

t'mill said:


> Agreed. That knob looks diseased.


Think it needs a trip to the clinic...


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been on a lookout for a full round ball screwed onto the existing thread, but normal size (size of original knob). I'd get one of you as well.

In case of a round ball, there is also something that needs to be done at the point where gearstick meets the rubber


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

nordic said:


> I've been on a lookout for a full round ball screwed onto the existing thread, but normal size (size of original knob). I'd get one of you as well.
> 
> In case of a round ball, there is also something that needs to be done at the point where gearstick meets the rubber


The OEM one has a 27mm radius, the forge one 30mm I believe, so only a 6mm difference in diameter.

I have an APX engine with the leather gear knob, this means I get a metal tube that sits in a recess on the bottom of the knob. Like this:









The BAM engine ones look to made all one piece, so will have to redesign my knob to also include this. like this:









I would like to make a solution for those who want to change to a leather gator though as well.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm my knob is the same as yours Cookie. 2000 APX. Did not realise the knobs were different.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep, that is interesting difference.
Personally prefer the rod to be thin, vintage style sort of 8)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Oi! Stop playing with knobs and make a slide-out cup holder, to go under the arm rest. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Any old excuse to get my knob out... My Raffi hand made knob with qs top cap. OEM plus baby.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Oi! Stop playing with knobs and make a slide-out cup holder, to go under the arm rest. :wink:


An arm rest is something I'd really like to make for me as much as anyone else! Hidden slidey cup holder would be the icing, only superseded by a double hidden slidey cup holder! 8)


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Any old excuse to get my knob out... My Raffi hand made knob with qs top cap. OEM plus baby.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


This will be getting looked at via my micrometers!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

cookbot said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Any old excuse to get my knob out... My Raffi hand made knob with qs top cap. OEM plus baby.. :wink:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: How very dare you Cookie...  No micrometer is coming near my knob.. :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, but I hear that's what you'd need. :-*


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> Yeah, but I hear that's what you'd need. :-*


That's not what Mrs Mondo said to me last night... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I wondered why she was so tired yesterday. 

:wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mondo said:


> I wondered why she was so tired yesterday.
> 
> :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Thoughts?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

that looks really nice ... the taper on the bottom looks narrow but I assume its all based on the sizes of the shaft.

I would def be interested in one


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

X5TUU said:


> that looks really nice ... the taper on the bottom looks narrow but I assume its all based on the sizes of the shaft.
> 
> I would def be interested in one


It's just a quick image knock up as I don't have my car available at the moment to measure parts. There's more detail to be added yet


----------



## JoeG2k (May 1, 2012)

Hard to say without any frame of reference.
Might be nice to see a quick cut and paste job onto an actual photo?
Just to get a better idea of proportions.

Anyway, are you looking at doing a range of knobs or just focusing on one?


----------



## E576DAN (Mar 20, 2013)

cookbot said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > With your Cookbot cons being such a great success, Why not make a Cookbot big knob? I for one would be ordering one from you :wink:
> ...


Get some bling made I can buy for my V6 DSG please :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

JoeG2k said:


> Hard to say without any frame of reference.
> Might be nice to see a quick cut and paste job onto an actual photo?
> Just to get a better idea of proportions.
> 
> Anyway, are you looking at doing a range of knobs or just focusing on one?


Comparo knobs...not cookbot's but still might help. From left to right: Facelift ally PC'd black, Forge small knob with flat top, Facelift ally, and OEM Leather pre-facelift.










cheers


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

Definitely flat top looks better! let me know if you start making these, cheers


----------



## JoeG2k (May 1, 2012)

TTQ2K2 said:


> JoeG2k said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to say without any frame of reference.
> ...


Cheers, literally!

Have to say looking at that, I'm not a fan of the flat top.


----------



## JoeG2k (May 1, 2012)

JoeG2k said:


> Hard to say without any frame of reference.
> Might be nice to see a quick cut and paste job onto an actual photo?


OK, so I had some time to kill...










I liked the stubby tapered... Perspective is a bit off.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

JoeG2k said:


> JoeG2k said:
> 
> 
> > I liked the stubby tapered... Perspective is a bit off.


this ^^^ one looks like an old Atari game controller game stick.  :?


----------



## JoeG2k (May 1, 2012)

Yeah, retro...

Maybe I should just rip out the gear stick and mount one of these in its place









:lol:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

JoeG2k said:


>


I like! Marry that to a Dogbox and you're in!


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

JoeG2k said:


> JoeG2k said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to say without any frame of reference.
> ...


Haha, brilliant, there's some interesting perspectives there though! The more I look at the taper, the more I like it, although It'll be somewhat slimmer in its final form. The flat top ball needs less 'shaft' on it too. It's all about the ball! 8)


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

And....... here it is! After many days of messing around with my own car after spraying I've managed to finish one of the designs. Although the picture may be of the wrong scale (the knob has a diameter of 60mm) the proportions will be correct.

So, who likes it? Any changes people would like to see?


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe the TT logo engraved in the top? Or the gear gate engraved?


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mondo said:


> JoeG2k said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I like it too !!


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

t'mill said:


> Maybe the TT logo engraved in the top? Or the gear gate engraved?


Yea, that's the plan. Going to laser engrave them with the gate and whatever else the person wants on it (Audi rings, TT, nicknames etc)

Oh and ignore the random line that appeared on it. Not sure why Autocad has done that!


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

cookbot said:


> And....... here it is! After many days of messing around with my own car after spraying I've managed to finish one of the designs. Although the picture may be of the wrong scale (the knob has a diameter of 60mm) the proportions will be correct.
> 
> So, who likes it? Any changes people would like to see?


Looks awesome and will be great laser engraved, ill def have one


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

cookbot said:


> And....... here it is! After many days of messing around with my own car after spraying I've managed to finish one of the designs. Although the picture may be of the wrong scale (the knob has a diameter of 60mm) the proportions will be correct.
> 
> So, who likes it? Any changes people would like to see?


How about the TT 'dimples' running within that narrow bit just above the engraved groove? Accompanied by a TT logo on the flat top would look (I hate to use this) oem+


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Thought about the dimples, but I'm going to leave it clean I think. Did think about making the top slightly convex instead of flat too, but I'm not sure yet.

The laser engraving will be the individuals choice, so if they want a TT logo on the top - Go nuts! 

Also going to do a run of them in hard anodised black to run along side the brushed alloy and polished stainless finishes.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

My preference for a knob would be :
Fat spherical head, domed not flat topped 
Short stubby shaft
Brushed or raw machined finish
No engraving, no dimples


----------



## JoeG2k (May 1, 2012)

I'm assuming the ridges at the bottom of the shaft are a fitting requirement, and not actually on show?


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

when u gonna run one off mate looks awesome ! id actually change my qs nob for a nice brushed cookbot nob ! :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

JoeG2k said:


> I'm assuming the ridges at the bottom of the shaft are a fitting requirement, and not actually on show?


It's where a small rubber ring secures the gaitor to the shaft.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it bigger in a black version? Only asking lol


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I knew the rubber gaitor reminded me of something. I have one of those atari sticks somewhere.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Nearly finished designing the long taper knob last night (it was a long night!) and finished my wheel spacer design too. Really thinking this taper knob will look good the more I work on it and will suit the rubber gator well. Thinking the ball design would look better with a leather one to be honest.

Shouldn't be long until a batch are made then it's off to laser engravers. The problem with that is the laser place has a minimum order, so custom lettering/logos would have to be done in larger batches meaning there might be a longer wait for the knob.


----------



## Fight1 (May 13, 2012)

Next project: Single piece prop shaft No current offers out there.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Fight1 said:


> Next project: Single piece prop shaft No current offers out there.


Carbon fibre prop shaft? 8)


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking good so far, I prefer the round version myself.

I know they are not complete yet but do you have any ideas on prices yet?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

BaueruTc said:


> Looking good so far, I prefer the round version myself.
> 
> I know they are not complete yet but do you have any ideas on prices yet?


Aiming for the £45-50, but custom laser engraving will likely be about £5 more, but at least the choice is there.

As the machining of the flat top is a separate operation, I can leave a few with a perfect round ball if the interest is there? It's no major drama for me.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

whats the link to vote ?


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

cookbot said:


> Aiming for the £45-50, but custom laser engraving will likely be about £5 more, but at least the choice is there.
> 
> As the machining of the flat top is a separate operation, I can leave a few with a perfect round ball if the interest is there? It's no major drama for me.


Perfectly round ball please


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

mullum said:


> whats the link to vote ?


It's on the first page of this thread if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh cheers, I'm always on tapatalk for iPhone ...


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

So, what's your thoughts? Still got to do the final finish, laser engraving and anodising.

Flat top



Full ball


----------



## panderoo (Dec 27, 2008)

Full Ball


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Full ball. But flat top if you're going to etch the gear numbers in it, perhaps obviously. 

PS: If you wanted a flat top I guess you'd just buy a Forge item. :?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Yea, I'll be laser engraving the gate on the top so it'll look good after that. Going for a load in hard anodised black too, which should survive better than the forge one as they're just coloured anodising. They'll also be cheaper than the forge and they weigh a ton.... in a good way! 8)


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

yes plz  ,Flat top with gear change and TT logo with the audi rings running over the TT if possible ? Thanks 

Rob


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Full round ball :roll: When will I get one?


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Would definitely be interested in the full round ball 

Colin


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

i didn't expect so much interest in the full ball and had only had 8 made!! I'll let you all know when they're done I.E. When I'm happy with the finish of the knob and it's ready to be fitted in my car.


----------



## NJW (Apr 27, 2013)

these look great can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I was the 1st to like the round one, where am I in the queue


----------



## S12BOS (Apr 19, 2013)

These look really good and would improve the interior of the TT.
I am glad that we have talented TT owners/enthuiasts who are willing to experiment making components for our cars.
Well done Cookbot, oh i like the flat top one with the gearchange & TT symbol.
Are you going to start an order list with costs etc

Many thanks
Steve


----------



## sallyday10 (May 22, 2012)

S12BOS said:


> These look really good and would improve the interior of the TT.
> I am glad that we have talented TT owners/enthuiasts who are willing to experiment making components for our cars.
> Well done Cookbot, oh i like the flat top one with the gearchange & TT symbol.
> Are you going to start an order list with costs etc
> ...


+1 - these look superb!

Put me down for a a flat-top with 6-speed gearchange layout.

Great work Botty-boy!

Mike.


----------



## DevonTT225 (Oct 15, 2013)

Tare071 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > JoeG2k said:
> ...


+1 on this! how much would it be?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

I've not had these made yet, but they should be slightly less than the current ones as the billet bar will be cheaper to buy. The cost of the 4 meter bar I used for these was eye watering!


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Pic of mine fitted in the car.Was going to have some done black, but seeing the silver one in the car has made me wonder if I'm wasting my time! Give it a satin finish and it'll look sweet!


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Cookie will you be able to have the full round ones lazer engraved?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Does look really good mate


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Nice job mate, I still like the Atari one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the engraved ones :wink:


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

nordic said:


> I was the 1st to like the round one, where am I in the queue


Haha, I'll let you know when they're done first


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Stub said:


> Nice job mate, I still like the Atari one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


In all honesty, I think atari one will be my favourite too. I'll look in to doing a design for these in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## emiel10 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow, realy like the flat top one. Ingraved with TT or something like that. Very nice.

Did you think about shiping in europe?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

emiel10 said:


> Wow, realy like the flat top one. Ingraved with TT or something like that. Very nice.
> 
> Did you think about shiping in europe?


Yea, I've sent my other parts as far as Australia and everywhere in-between!


----------



## emiel10 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice, I'm interested!


----------



## JoeG2k (May 1, 2012)

cookbot said:


> Stub said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job mate, I still like the Atari one!
> ...


I'm still in the market for one of those ones too!


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Before I go to all the effort of laser engraving, does anyone want a plain one? The full round ball probably looks the best without anything. I'll try and get the other design finished in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Yob can leave a full round one clean for me Cookie.

Colin


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Im up for one too.. Same as everyone else.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

After a long wait I've managed to carry out the modification I wanted so they fit just right. This means the knobs are available for those who don't want the gate en graving on the top like a few of you requested.

As for the feel of the knob - it's nice, very nice. I've moved the shaft as deep into the knob as far as it'll go meaning the throw between gears is shorter than normal, almost like a poor mans short shift, with out the clunkyness. The extra weight of the knob also allows a more positive change. I'll weigh the OE and mine at some point for an idea. It's also got a 60mm dia (matches the forge knob in size) and is a good handful!

Apologies for the grainy photos, my SLR is back home right now.




Coming soon are the flat tops with gate/TT engraving & filled with coloured enamel. I've also started the atari joystick style design and should have these done over the xmas period.

Let me know if you're interested.

Paul


----------



## Tuber (Sep 22, 2013)

What price for your latest modified knob.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

2 Quick questions,can we pick the colour of the enamel in the engraved knobs ?
And do these fit standard shaft ? Screw on ? (I have no idea how the standard one fits :roll: )


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

No anodised black option ?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm wanting a flat top engraved please buddy.

How much are these costing though buddy?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

The engraved ones will hopefully be done in a couple of weeks max. As for the round ones, these are going to be £40 posted and the engraved ones with coloured enamel paint being £50.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

mullum said:


> No anodised black option ?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

mullum said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> > No anodised black option ?


Not sure there's really that much a demand to warrant having an anodising run done. If I had even 10 people wanting it, it could be done, otherwise it just isn't worth it.

Cookie


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sure. I just though that was the original plan.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Very interested in the tapered version. Will keep my eyes open!


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry to hijack but what's the thread measurement? I have a few Bentley/rolls ones at work I could turn if so. Would be a great help. Cheers.


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ive got a big Forge knob 

I do wish it was heated though, as much as these all look great come winter, there bloody freezing.

Ive had to put a little wooly gear-knob hat on mine.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Sorry to hijack but what's the thread measurement? I have a few Bentley/rolls ones at work I could turn if so. Would be a great help. Cheers.


Hi, they're m12 x 1.50


----------



## superjacko (Aug 12, 2013)

Custom built - 265 gram aluminium - 40mm x85mm - counter sank thread for "short shift" feel

Less than £40 delivered... PM me if interested

Thanks
Mike


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

That looks really cool. You should start your own thread though.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Right, I've weighed it and it's coming in at 325g compared to the measly 90g of the pre face lift leather one.

MEATY!!! :lol:


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you have an update on these?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Any news ? Bump


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Last I heard he retired with the profits and bought an island in the Caribbean. He still eats savers ready meals though, apparently.


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

I spoke to Paul via PM before Xmas about these & he's hoping to have the first batch ready by the end of Jan

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

At last, another step closer to TT gear knob world domination and the only knob I know of that is specifically designed for the TT and its iconic rubber gator. If you look on the shaft, you'll see 2 rings, one for the little rubber thing that's on the OE one and one to allow the gator to 'lock' into place, unlike a generic screw on and hope it stays put type!

Just got them back from the anodisers and although some may say it's not needed, they look darn good because of it. Also had a test piece done in hard anodised black to see how it lasts, so could be a go in future runs if there's enough interest.

The round top ones are done in my opinion (there's one in my car) look good without any engraving, the flat top ones are going off to be engraved on Friday and will allow either no fill or a choice of coloured inks to fill it. That'll probably make me swap to a flat top with black and red paint!

So what do people think so far?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

They look good Paul, but a shame you've taken so long to get these made - you started this thread last August !
At least the other bloke isn't in production yet either - I just hope you haven't lost the initial momentum you garnered last summer.


----------



## Aloeveraking (Mar 30, 2014)

How much are the flat top ones with engraving likely to be? Sorry haven't read the whole thread,

Cheers


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

mullum said:


> They look good Paul, but a shame you've taken so long to get these made - you started this thread last August !
> At least the other bloke isn't in production yet either - I just hope you haven't lost the initial momentum you garnered last summer.


Yea, I know, my degree has really taken my time up this past year. I do have other plans to work on over summer though - a TT armrest with cup holder like this, but a damn site cheaper (and better looking I think)


----------



## Rodf66 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lookin good !!


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Aloeveraking said:


> How much are the flat top ones with engraving likely to be? Sorry haven't read the whole thread,
> 
> Cheers


No probs, it is a long winded thread!

I've put the details up here:

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=611289


----------

